# Knee locking up, going briefly numb



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeahhh.

So several years ago I got a knee injury by hitting a metal barrel at a barrel race. Since then it's bothered me, not hugely but enough to say it gets more sore than the other one and the like.

Recently I've noticed sometimes it will lock up and then briefly go numb. Just randomly. Walking, sitting, anytime really.

Just wondering what you guys think is going on, if you think I really should be concerned or not.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

YES! Go see a doctor ASAP!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Never hurts to see a doctor, well it could hurt but it's for your own good.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

That sounds like nerve issues to me. :/ Not fun, and definitely a good reason to see your doctor. It's best to make sure that you're not exacerbating it by certain activities and to learn how to manage it so it doesn't progress. Even if there's nothing you can do or quit doing to stop it, it can help your peace of mind to know what's going on with your body. Good luck and I hope all is okay!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

For a year + My knee was locking, having all sorts of problems including giving out and being in horrific pain! Turned out i had a bone tumor


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Possible bone chip pressing on a nerve. It may not have chipped loose on the intial injury but has now come loose. See the doc...will probably need at least an x-ray or possibly an MRI. If it is a chip they can do arthroscoptic surgery...outparient type work with minimal invasion.


----------

